# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Nissan

## Airicist

Nissan Motor Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan's Autonomous Drive Makes Japan Highway First

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> Nissan's Autonomous Drive makes a first on Japan's highways.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Smart rearview mirror

 Published on Feb 28, 2014




> Nissan introduces the Smart rearview mirror, the world's first LCD monitor that not only provides clear rearward visibility under various conditions, but also allows the driver the ability to switch between the LCD monitor and the traditional rearview mirror, depending on the driver's preference.
> 
> The Smart rearview mirror is housed within the structure of the rearview mirror, with a built-in LCD monitor that can be activated in place of the conventional mirror. A high-resolution camera mounted on the rear of the vehicle provides the driver with a clear unobstructed view of the rear flanks, allowing the ability to check blind spots and other traffic conditions. The camera projects a clear image onto the monitor to provide the driver with a better view for a more comfortable driving experience.
> 
> An additional feature of the Smart rearview mirror is the versatile switch function. Operated by a control located at the bottom of the mirror, the driver can utilize the traditional rearview mirror system, or with a simple flip of a switch, gain an unobstructed rearward view behind the vehicle embedded on the LCD display.
> 
> Nissan will introduce the Smart rearview mirror at the 2014 Geneva Motor Show.

----------


## Airicist

WHAT IF_You could make things disappear at the flick of a switch? 

 Published on Feb 27, 2014




> Nissan has announced the development of the Smart rearview mirror, the world's first LCD monitor that not only provides clear rearward visibility under various conditions, but also allows the driver the ability to switch between the LCD monitor and the traditional rearview mirror, depending on the driver's preference.
> 
> Nissan will introduce the Smart rearview mirror at the 2014 Geneva Motor Show.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan Announces Autonomous Drive Plan by 2020

Published on Aug 27, 2013




> Nissan announces a 2020 Autonomous Drive timetable for bringing the high-technology cars to global markets.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan's Autonomous Drive to showcase at Auto China 2014 

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> Nissan will showcase it's autonomous driving technology for the first time in China at Auto China 2014 in Beijing.
> 
> Nissan revealed the autonomous driving technology in August 2013 when the company committed to being ready with multiple, commercially viable Autonomous Drive cars by 2020. The system will be deployed across the model range within two vehicle generations. Nissan's Autonomous Drive technology is an extension of its Safety Shield, which monitors a 360-degree view around a vehicle for risks, offers warnings to the driver and takes action if necessary.
> 
> Auto China 2014 runs from April 20 (press day) to April 29 at the China International Exhibition Center in Beijing.

----------


## Airicist

NissanConnect NISMO Plus: Preview

 Published on Mar 27, 2014




> Nissan GT-R NISMO "NissanConnect NISMO Plus" a new connected service for Nissan GT-R NISMO to be launched June 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Take a Look at How Nissan's Smart Rearview Mirror Changes What You See 

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> The U.S. is getting its first up-close look at Nissan's Smart Rearview Mirror at the 2014 New York International Auto show. This is the world's first LCD monitor that helps you see more clearly what is behind your vehicle when you are driving down the road.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan IDS Concept : 2015 Tokyo Motor Show

Published on Nov 4, 2015




> "Nissan IDS driverless EV revealed"
> Is this the next Leaf?
> 
> by Mike Stevens
> October 28, 2015
> 
> The 2015 Tokyo motor show gave us an early preview of the second-generation Nissan Leaf as the Japanese manufacturer debuted its IDS concept.
> 
> While the company hasn’t revealed specifics of the IDS concept’s electric powertrain, it has confirmed the use of a high-capacity 60kWh battery pack, which is twice the size of the current Leaf hatch’s pack. The extra capacity promises increased performance and a big boost in driving range.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Renault Nissan Autonomous Drive at Silicon Valley

Published on Jan 8, 2016

"Nissan Test Drives NASA Space Technology for Use in Driverless Cars"

by Kimberly Williams
January 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Nissan Intelligent Driving with Piloted Drive 

Published on Apr 24, 2016




> Nissan Intelligent Driving with Piloted Drive helps you drive smarter, safer, and with more confidence.
> Without the stress and inefficiency of driving as you know it, Piloted Drive makes it easy and fun to get around.
> 
> At Nissan, our mission is to make driving more enjoyable and safer. Not just for a few, but for everyone.
> By 2020 you’ll find multiple models with Piloted Drive in major mass production in the US, Japan, China, and Europe.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan ProPilot leads autonomous drive technology at Ise-Shima G7

Published on May 26, 2016




> Nissan’s ProPilot autonomous drive technology was part of the demonstration of next-generation vehicles at the G7 summit in Ise-shima, Japan.
> 
> The Nissan autonomous drive road session was one of a number of events planned during the Japan-hosted G7 Summit on May 26 and 27. 
> 
> The prototype vehicle, based on the Nissan LEAF, a 100% electric vehicle, is equipped with special features such as a millimeter wave radar, laser scanners, cameras, and a specialized HMI (Human Machine Interface) to support autonomous driving.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Nissan Intelligent Driving with ProPilot

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Nissan Intelligent Driving with ProPilot helps you drive smarter, safer, and with more confidence.
> Without the stress and inefficiency of driving as you know it, ProPilot makes it easy and fun to get around.
> At Nissan, our mission is to make driving more enjoyable and safer. Not just for a few, but for everyone.
> By 2020 you’ll find multiple models with ProPilot in major mass production in the US, Japan, China, and Europe.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan Serena Unveil & ProPILOT World Premiere (recorded live)

Streamed live on Jul 13, 2016




> English version of the Nissan Serena Unveil & ProPILOT (intelligent driving technology) World Premiere press conference, held 10:30am JST on 13 July 2016 at Nissan Global HQ.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nissan Debuts ProPilot as Similar Tesla System Scrutinized"

by Ma Jie and Masatsugu Horie 
July 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nissan's Semi-Autonomous ProPilot: Like Tesla's Autopilot, But Very Carefully"

by Bertel Schmitt
July 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Nissan seamless autonomous mobility

Published on Jan 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

2017 - GHOSN - Drive an Autonomous Drive Car

Published on Jan 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nissan’s IMx electric concept car wants to get to know you"

by Darrell Etherington
October 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Nissan IMx reveal at the 2017 Tokyo Motor Show

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Nissan IMx, an all-electric crossover concept vehicle was revealed at the 2017 Tokyo Motor Show. 
> It offers a fully autonomous operation and a driving range of more than 600 kilometers.
> 
> The innovative concept vehicle provides a glimpse into the future of Nissan Intelligent Mobility, Nissan’s approach to changing how cars are powered, driven and integrated with society.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nissan tests fully autonomous ProPilot tech on Tokyo roads"
The prototype is an Infiniti Q50.

by John Beltz Snyder
October 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Nissan's Brain-to-Vehicle Technology at CES 2018

Published on Jan 3, 2018




> Nissan unveiled research that will enable vehicles to interpret signals from the driver’s brain, redefining how people interact with their cars.
> 
> The company’s Brain-to-Vehicle, or B2V, technology promises to speed up reaction times for drivers and will lead to cars that keep adapting to make driving more enjoyable.
> 
> Nissan will demonstrate capabilities of this exclusive technology at the CES 2018 trade show in Las Vegas. Nissan’s booth is #5431, North Hall at the Las Vegas Convention Center. 
> 
> B2V is the latest development in Nissan Intelligent Mobility, the company’s vision for transforming how cars are driven, powered and integrated into society.


"Nissan's future cars could read your mind"
"Brain-to-vehicle" technology predicts when you're about to steer or hit the gas.

by Steve Dent
January 3, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Nissan Brain-to-Vehicle Technology redefines driving for the autonomous age

Published on Jan 7, 2018




> Nissan Brain-to-Vehicle, or B2V, technology will enable vehicles to interpret signals from the driver’s brain, redefining how people interact with their cars. 
> 
> The technology promises to speed up reaction times for drivers and will lead to cars that keep adapting to make driving more enjoyable.
> 
> B2V is the latest development in Nissan Intelligent Mobility, the company’s vision for transforming how cars are driven, powered and integrated into society.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan's Brain to Vehicle Concept first look at CES 2018

Published on Jan 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Nissan is creating a car you drive with your mind

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> Would you drive a car that's controlled by your mind? Kim & Bryan break it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> “Nissan is the very first manufacturer that is bringing real-time brain activity in vehicles as a means of enhancing driving pleasure and the experience in autonomous-driving vehicles,” said Gheorghe.
> 
> He explained that the company is using “specific measuring devices” and algorithms to understand brain signals, then feeding that information back into its autonomous vehicles (AVs). The technology is being developed at the Nissan Research Center in Atsugi, Japan, about 30 miles south of Tokyo, and is part of the company’s Intelligent Mobility—an innovation stream that envisions the future of driving."

----------


## Airicist

Nissan's Brain-to-Vehicle Technology: Visitors' reacts at CES 2018

Published on Jan 13, 2018




> Among the highlights at the Nissan booth is the pioneering Brain-to-Vehicle (B2V) technology. 
> 
> B2V interprets signals from the driver’s brain to assist with driving and to help the vehicle’s autonomous and manual systems learn from the driver.
> 
> We asked visitors who tried the simulator and those at the booth, what they think of this groundbreaking technology.

----------


## Airicist

Vision of Nissan Intelligent Mobility

Published on Oct 11, 2018




> Nissan Intelligent Mobility is not about removing humans from the driving experience. Instead, it's about building a better future for Nissan customers where cars are their partners, and where drivers are more confident and more connected.
> 
> These technologies will advance mobility toward a zero-emission, zero-fatality future on the roads

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Nissan IMQ concept, the next generation of crossovers

Published on Mar 5, 2019




> Nissan today unveiled the all-new IMQ concept vehicle, an advanced technology and design showcase that signals the direction of the next generation of crossovers.
> 
> The IMQ seamlessly blends Japanese heritage with state-of-the-art, human-centric technology.
> 
> Its styling reflects Nissan’s role as a pioneer and leader in crossovers, with a striking look that pushes the boundaries of what a European crossover can be.
> 
> At the heart of the IMQ is the next generation of e-POWER, a 100% electric motor drive system that delivers instant, linear acceleration.
> 
> Nissan Global YouTube Channel:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Join Nissan live at the Geneva International Motor Show

Streamed live Mar 5, 2019




> Join Nissan at the 2019 Geneva International Motor Show for the reveal of the IMQ concept crossover, an all-new vehicle that embodies the future of Nissan Intelligent Mobility and gives a sneak peek as to what might be in your future driveway. Watch the livestream of the Nissan press conference on March 5 at 12:15  p.m. CET here on the Nissan Global YouTube channel or follow us on  www.twitter.com/NissanMotor and www.periscope.tv/nissanmotor.  The 2019 Geneva International Motor Show is held at Palexpo and is open to the public from March 7- 17.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan launches IMQ concept at 2019 Geneva Motor Show

Published on Mar 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

ProPILOT - Nissan Intelligent Mobility

Published on Jul 19, 2019




> Nissan Intelligent Mobility is improving the driver experience. ProPILOT technology keeps you centered in your lane and keeps a safe distance with the car in front for a stress free drive on highway.

----------


## Airicist

ProPILOT Park - Nissan Intelligent Mobility

Published on Jul 19, 2019




> Nissan Intelligent Mobility is improving the driver experience. ProPILOT Park assists the driver to park in three easy steps by controlling the steering, accelerator, brakes, gear shift and even the parking brake.

----------


## Tooth_Fairy

I can recommend a cool OBD app for Nissan by Motordata https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....motordata.obd, it's got a lot of useful functions and plugins.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan teaches robots to make replacement parts for cars

Oct 1, 2019




> Nissan has developed a new way to use robots to make car parts out of sheet steel, a breakthrough that could make replacement parts for discontinued models more widely available for customers.
> 
> Nissan hopes to commercialize the proprietary technique, known as dual-sided dieless forming. 
> 
> The technique involves two synchronized robots working from opposite sides of a steel sheet, using diamond-coated tools to gradually shape the steel.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ProPILOT 2.0 on the Nissan Skyline

Oct 23, 2019




> Designed for on-ramp to off-ramp (ramp-to-ramp) highway driving, ProPILOT 2.0 engages with the vehicle's navigation system to help maneuver the car according to a predefined route on designated roadways. 
> For the first time, the system also enables hands-off driving while cruising in a single lane.
> 
> As a world first, Nissan's latest driver assistance system combines navigated highway driving and hands-off single-lane driving capabilities, enabling the driver to enjoy a stress-free, relaxing drive.

----------


## Airicist

Nissan’s leadership in Advanced Driver Assistance Systems

Nov 10, 2019




> Nissan started the development of ADAS (Advanced Driver Assistance Systems) technology 20 years ago. Now with ProPILOT 2.0, we are at a point where the driver can trust our technology with a system that is able to support the majority of driving activities on highways.
> 
> Tetsuya Iijima, General Manager of AD/ADAS, Nissan Advanced Technology Engineering department, explains Nissan’s philosophy behind ADAS technologies, summarizes the benefits of ProPILOT 2.0 for the driver and shares his vision on the future of autonomous driving.
> 
> Nissan Global YouTube Channel:
> 
> The Nissan worldwide channel is our virtual showroom, showcasing our newest models, heritage vehicles, NISMO sports news and tech advancements. Subscribe to stay up-to-date on Innovation that Excites. Nissan is a global full-line vehicle manufacturer that sells more than 60 models under the Nissan, INFINITI and Datsun brands. In fiscal year 2018, the company sold 5.52 million vehicles globally, generating revenue of 11.6 trillion yen. 
> 
> Nissan’s global headquarters in Yokohama, Japan, manages operations in six regions: Asia & Oceania; Africa, the Middle East & India; China; Europe; Latin America; and North America. Nissan has partnered with French manufacturer Renault since 1999 and acquired a 34% stake in Mitsubishi Motors in 2016. The Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi alliance sold 10.76 million vehicles combined in calendar year 2018.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ProPILOT 2.0 on the Nissan Skyline

Nov 25, 2019




> Designed for on-ramp to off-ramp (ramp-to-ramp) highway driving, ProPILOT 2.0 engages with the vehicle's navigation system to help maneuver the car according to a predefined route on designated roadways. 
> For the first time, the system also enables hands-off driving while cruising in a single lane.
> 
> As a world first, Nissan's latest driver assistance system combines navigated highway driving and hands-off single-lane driving capabilities, enabling the driver to enjoy a stress-free, relaxing drive.

----------


## Airicist

Advancing drivers assistance technology - Nissan R&D expert's special session

Jan 9, 2020




> At CES 2020 Tetsuya Iijima, General Manager of AD/ADAS, Nissan Advanced Technology Engineering department, talked through Nissan's history of development ADAS (Advanced Driver Assistance Systems) and the driving technology featured on the Ariya Concept - ProPILOT 2.0, the company's latest driver assistance technology, combining navigated highway driving with hands-off single-lane driving capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ProPILOT 2.0 on the Nissan Skyline

Jan 9, 2020




> Designed for on-ramp to off-ramp (ramp-to-ramp) highway driving, ProPILOT 2.0 engages with the vehicle's navigation system to help maneuver the car according to a predefined route on designated roadways. 
> For the first time, the system also enables hands-off driving while cruising in a single lane.
> 
> As a world first, Nissan's latest driver assistance system combines navigated highway driving and hands-off single-lane driving capabilities, enabling the driver to enjoy a stress-free, relaxing drive.

----------


## Airicist2

ProPILOT Assist 2.0: Nissan's hands-off driver assistance technology

Oct 11, 2022




> ProPILOT Assist 2.0 is Nissan's advanced driver assistance system designed to offer drivers a more confident, stress-free highway experience.
> #Nissan #NissanProPILOT #ProPILOTAssist
> 
> Debuting on the Japan-market Nissan Skyline and available on Nissan's latest global EV, the Nissan Ariya, ProPILOT Assist 2.0 is the world’s first driver assistance system to combine navigated highway driving with hands-off single-lane driving capabilities. ProPILOT Assist 2.0 also supports multi-lane highway driving tasks such as lane changes, passing and highway exiting.
> 
> ProPILOT Assist 2.0 utilizes a suite of innovative technologies such as 3-D high-definition map data, advanced satellite positioning, 360-sensing and a human-centric interface, allowing attentive drivers to take their hands off the steering wheel under certain conditions, reducing the driver's workload and stress in single-lane highway traffic.1,2
> 
> For more information, please visit: nissan-global.com/EN/INNOVATION/TECHNOLOGY/ARCHIVE/AD2
> 
> ...

----------

